
A new class of magnet that exhibits novel quantum effects - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-scientists-topological-magnet-exotic-quantum.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2020-07-scientists-topological-
magnet-...](https://phys.org/news/2020-07-scientists-topological-magnet-
exotic-quantum.html)

~~~
dang
I've put that URL above instead of
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2482-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2482-7).
When it comes to highly specialized papers like this one, please submit the
best third-party article instead.

Papers on computing are exceptions, as are papers readable by a smart general
audience. But not papers that are as specialized as this one—if people can't
read them then there isn't anything meaningful to discuss; perhaps a bit of
the title and that's it.

~~~
bookofjoe
Got it.

------
credit_guy
> Quantum magnets are promising platforms for dissipationless current

Does that mean that we can produce long-distance very efficient power lines
that don't need superconductors?

~~~
scentoni
No, this about signals, not power.

------
TheRealPomax
This is a super weirdly sensationalist article. It's far too popsci to be a
good read for physicists, while being far to science-jargony to be accessible
to laymen.

~~~
myself248
I wonder if it's possible to build a language filter that excises the "named
chair" names from someone's title, so:

F. Duncan Haldane, the Thomas D. Jones Professor of Mathematical Physics and
the Sherman Fairchild University Professor of Physics at Princeton

becomes

F. Duncan Haldane, a Professor of Mathematical Physics at Princeton

It would vastly increase the readability of some of these things.

~~~
tazedsoul
I am glad someone else is bothered by such titles as far as readability goes.

